# Found a lump under Jett's ear



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

OK...I admit it....I'm in a total panic right now. I was rubbing his ears/jaw/chin area like I always do and there is a huge soft malleable lump under his ear. I immediately called my vet and they could tell by my voice that I'm panicking. So my vet is working me in at 4:30.

I'm sure I'm jumping the gun...I'm sure I'll go and feel like an idiot when they say it's nothing. But I'm also in a complete panic and in tears at the moment.

Please pray for my little boy Jett.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I found one of those lumps on Bailey's side last year and was panicked too. I took her to the vet and he said that it was cyst (I forget the name) but completely harmless. He said that it's basically a fat pocket. It's still there but doesn't bother her at all so we leave it alone. I do have the vet check it every time she goes in just to be sure that it's still alright.

I will be praying for Jett :grouphug:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh I hope the Vet can relieve your fears! 
Is it hot to the touch? can you feel it and move it under the skin or does it feel attached to the tissue underneath? It could be an infection under the skin, or a bug bite. How old is your baby? 

I hope it is nothing! I will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear this Crystal  :grouphug: Don't panic though. My guess is a cyst also. They are nothing to be worried about at all. My Sophie had several and even I have one in my leg. Feels a bit like a pea and it you can sometimes kinda move them around somewhat with your finger. I hope that is all it is...... rayer: rayer:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Praying that the Jett's lump is harmless!!! rayer: Let know what you Vet says please!!!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I hope it's nothing serious. Don't panic. Wait to see what your vet has to say. :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am sure it's nothing...saying a prayer for Jett rayer:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sometimes they get swollen glands from a little ear infection. They can stay swollen for months.
Did Jett have an ear infection recently?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope everything's alright! I'm guessing a cyst too but let us know as soon as you see the vet.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I would be just as stressed as you are! I hope it's just a cyst, as everyone else is saying. It's great that your vet is squeezing you in! Keep us posted.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 8 2010, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893444


> Sometimes they get swollen glands from a little ear infection. They can stay swollen for months.
> Did Jett have an ear infection recently?[/B]


No...he hasn't had any ear infections. And honestly, I can't remember if she looked in his ear or not. I know she did an exam on him...but why can't I remember her looking in his ears? Yeah...I'm a little shook.

She had a hard time finding the lump. I had to find it for her twice. But once she found it, she could easily find it again. It's in the area of a lymph node and his salivary gland. She did feel the need to do a needle biopsy and send it out to pathology. She's doing her best to try and calm my fears by telling me she's not worried. But I still am. I didn't think to ask, but do they need to do a needle biopsy and send it to pathology to determine if it's a fatty cyst?

She was able to feel something similar but much smaller on the other side, but in order to feel it, you have to actually pinch the area together between your thumb and finger. Since she had a hard time finding it without my help, that indicates it's pretty small and I was not neglectful in detecting it earlier...right? I mean, it's Jett's favorite place to be rubbed so I rub that area all the time. Surely I would have noticed it even yesterday if it was there...right?


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i'm praying that it will be nothing serious. please keep us posted crystal :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal - I just saw this. Breathe deep and try to relax. I know, easier said than done, but there was no way anyone could have gotten this tended to quicker than you. I'm really hoping and thinking it's nothing. I would think the vet wanted a biopsy to make sure and that way you won't be freaking out about it. Better safe than sorry. It reminds me of when I found a lump on my breast years ago. I panicked and ran to the gyno and she said "what lump?" I showed her and she said "That's tiny." I replied by saying "Aren't we supposed to come to the doctor if we feel a lump that wasn't there?" I had a very uncomfortable set of mammograms because it was close to my chest wall, then ultra sound and then finally to the dermatologist who said it was a sabacious (sp?) cyst and if it bothered me she would remove it; otherwise, it's nothing. I opted not to cut. That was about 7 years ago and it was nothing. So I'm hoping the same is true for sweet Jett. Just one of those fatty thingies. Please let us know and we'll be thinking and praying for both of you. :grouphug: How long until results?


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Crystal, we are saying a prayer for you sweet Jett.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

There is no way to tell what something is without looking at a sample under the microscope. 

Dogs can get enlarged salivary glands due to infection or phenobarb responsive idiopathic salivary adenitis.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Mar 8 2010, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893490


> Crystal - I just saw this. Breathe deep and try to relax. I know, easier said than done, but there was no way anyone could have gotten this tended to quicker than you. I'm really hoping and thinking it's nothing. I would think the vet wanted a biopsy to make sure and that way you won't be freaking out about it. Better safe than sorry. It reminds me of when I found a lump on my breast years ago. I panicked and ran to the gyno and she said "what lump?" I showed her and she said "That's tiny." I replied by saying "Aren't we supposed to come to the doctor if we feel a lump that wasn't there?" I had a very uncomfortable set of mammograms because it was close to my chest wall, then ultra sound and then finally to the dermatologist who said it was a sabacious (sp?) cyst and if it bothered me she would remove it; otherwise, it's nothing. I opted not to cut. That was about 7 years ago and it was nothing. So I'm hoping the same is true for sweet Jett. Just one of those fatty thingies. Please let us know and we'll be thinking and praying for both of you. :grouphug: How long until results?[/B]


They won't have the results until the end of the week. It's going to be a loooong week.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Will be praying for little Jett. In no way were you neglectful, if the vet could hardly find it, I'm sure it's pretty small. Keep us posted.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Crystal, I'll have you and Jett in my thoughts and prayers. I'm sure this is nothing but I sure can understand you being worried. I hope this week goes fast for you!
Let us know as soon as you find something out.
Hugs! :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am just now seeing this.......When did she say the biopsy would be back? Please let us know asap!!! I think it would be just a little cyst but I would have taken my babies in too!!! Give Mr. Jettster a good back rub tonight!!! ..........and for you, take a nice warm bath and a glass of wine and sleep well!!! Email me if you hear something tomorrow and the site is down!!!! Kisses for Jett and I will say a little prayer too!!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. We're keeping him in our prayers and hope to hear good news by the end of the week.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Crystal I'm just seeing this now, good for you getting him in so soon. I found something similar with Lily (cat) not long ago. It felt like it was in the loose skin between her shoulder blades. Like a hard, small oval pea. The vet wasn't too concerned and couldn't find it without me showing her, but like you, the vet could find it once I showed her. Maybe it is the same thing. oh boy such a worry, it is hard not too, but it is very likely all that it is. Do you feel a bit better ? :grouphug:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Crystal,

Your vet is doing everything right and so are you. He may have an infection and that's causing a swollen lymph node (just like we sometimes get "swollen glands" when we get sick). It might be that he's got some gum infection or a tooth abscess or a salivary gland infection. Sending good thoughts your way and hoping that you are able to relax a bit.

MaryH


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Mar 8 2010, 08:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893541


> Crystal I'm just seeing this now, good for you getting him in so soon. I found something similar with Lily (cat) not long ago. It felt like it was in the loose skin between her shoulder blades. Like a hard, small oval pea. The vet wasn't too concerned and couldn't find it without me showing her, but like you, the vet could find it once I showed her. Maybe it is the same thing. oh boy such a worry, it is hard not too, but it is very likely all that it is. Do you feel a bit better ? :grouphug:[/B]


did they do a needle biopsy? what were the findings? i can't say it's really 'hard', more of a soft mushy lump.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh I know this is very concerning to you but just remember most lumps are 'just a lump" and nothing serious.. However , I'm glad you vet did have the testing done. when you get that good report you'll feel so much better.... otherwise, you'll always be 'wondering". I know you'll not fully relax till the report comes back... ( I'm the same way so understand!) 
Meanwhile will be keeping your little Jett in my prayers for this all to be a good outcome! 

Just wondering, did the vet take Jett's temp or blood work?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Mar 8 2010, 08:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893549


> Crystal,
> 
> Your vet is doing everything right and so are you. He may have an infection and that's causing a swollen lymph node (just like we sometimes get "swollen glands" when we get sick). It might be that he's got some gum infection or a tooth abscess or a salivary gland infection. Sending good thoughts your way and hoping that you are able to relax a bit.
> 
> MaryH[/B]


You know, that is one of the first things that came to my mind...that it was in the place where his salivary gland would be. I know humans can get clogged salivary glands but was not sure if dogs could. My vet said that they can. So maybe he does have an infection in his salivary gland.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Crystal, my Skipper had a soft, squishy lump one time. I freaked and ran to the vet. He did a needle biopsy, too. Skipper had horrible teeth for all the time I had him, no matter what I did or how often he got his teeth cleaned. His lump turned out to be an infected salivary gland secondary to gum disease. A round of antibiotics and yet another dental cleaning with more teeth removed did the trick and the lump went away. Hang in there and think positive.

MaryH


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Mar 8 2010, 08:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893555


> Ahh I know this is very concerning to you but just remember most lumps are 'just a lump" and nothing serious.. However , I'm glad you vet did have the testing done. when you get that good report you'll feel so much better.... otherwise, you'll always be 'wondering". I know you'll not fully relax till the report comes back... ( I'm the same way so understand!)
> Meanwhile will be keeping your little Jett in my prayers for this all to be a good outcome!
> 
> Just wondering, did the vet take Jett's temp or blood work?[/B]


No, she didn't. Just a physical exam and the biopsy. Jett's acting fine. I just took a teeny tiny video clip of him running circles around Zoe this evening when they were playing tag.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Dear Handsome Darling Jett:

It's not nice to worry your mommy - if she's anything like our mommy she get's really hipe - hipi - hyper about stuff like lumps and bumps. My mommy says to tell your mommy that when Samantha (whoever that was - oh - that was mommy's first Maltese - sorry) had a cyst removed from her back they had to have it byops - bips - biopsied too. 

So what you and Zoe needs to do is to give mommy lots of cuddling and show her you're really OK. You needs to keep her very busy this week with lots of stuff - I know, tip over all of the wastebaskets and keep her busy cleaning it up! If you need some ideas of stuff like that to do, let us know - Tessa is a genius when it comes to stuff like that!

Hugs and puppy kisses to all of you!

Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I hope the results show it's not anything serious. Hang in there this week until you get the results back. I'm so sorry for the anguish!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending you lots of hugs and prayers!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Crystal :bysmilie: i would be stressed like you. I always worry about the girls. DH always says I'm a drama queen :angry: I just prayed for precious Jett and you :hugging:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Hugs and prayers going out to you and (Jett)! :grouphug:


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

Saying a prayer for you and Jett. Everything will be okay.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Give your little man extra tummy rubs and try to keep calm while waiting for results. Is Jett acting any differently? Hugs and prayers that all turns out fine for Jett.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Gosh, I know how stressed and worried you must be about Jett. I'll be praying for you and Jett that this week flies by and you get the results ASAP and that it's nothing to worry about! 

Linda


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

We're all here for you, sweet Crystal and beautiful Jett. Try to take care, sweetie.
xoxoxoxoxoo


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Just wanted to let you know that precious Jett is in my thoughts and prayers!!((((BIG HUGS))))


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw..what a scare! It sounds like you've done everything possible for Jett and are being the perfect, attentive mommy. I know it's going to be a long week for you, but we're sending tons of prayers and positive vibes your way. Keep us all posted and give Jett lots of extra love (and try not to stress too much--I'm sure he'll pick up on it and worry what's up..) (easy said than done, i know..)


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Crystal, I am so sorry to hear you are going through this worry. I am hoping it is nothing and your Jett is fine. Hang in there. We will be thinking of you and Jett. :grouphug:


----------

